# France Trip - July



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Hi, we are going travelling abroad for the first time.
We are going to France in July, can anyone advise what we need to take with us as regards electric hook up, do we need some kind of adapter for our hook up lead?
Do we need to take anything else that we wouldn't normally use in the UK.

Sorry if this subject has been on before, tried using the search facility.


----------



## 89048 (May 12, 2005)

*France Trip*

Hi Oggies, 
The most important bit of equipment I can recommend is a polarity tester, only a few pounds from any good accessory shop. You will find that a lot of French sites have reverse polarity on their hook-ups. Whilst you are in the accessory shop, buy a couple of mains plugs and a short length of cable and make up an adaptor with the wiring made up for RP. If you are not happy with playing around with electrics, then buy one already made up. But whatever you do, enjoy France, it is a wonderful country for touring, and very very motorhome friendly. Bon voyage.


----------



## 89499 (May 25, 2005)

bonjour Oggies

You can also get a device fitted or DIY on to the socket on you m/h which automatically changes the polarity without having to test...thinking about having one fitted ....I think the device costs about £20.... so not a cheap option but if you change m/h's you can take it with you.

bon vacance

We're going in three weeks time...yippee :lol: 

sugarplum


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi Oggies

 Have a good time, France IS the MH friendly place of Europe, 

Yes, you will need your hookup cable with a blue 16 amp plug, and an adapter cable with a Franch 2-pin plug one end, and a blue 16 amp socket the other end,

the older camp sites use the french 2 pin type outlets, but the newer places use the Blue 16 amp outlets,

I will be sailing from Dover on the 20-April-05 and return a month or three later, or more :lol:

Have Fun

Colin


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We carry a standard two pin plug to 16amp adapter, another same with the live and neutral reversed, and also to cope with some of the newer hook ups that have been cross wired a 16a plug to 16amp socket with the live and neutrals reversed.
The polarity checkers mentioned can also be bought from the DIY supermarkets such as B&Q
Enjoy your trip


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thanks for the help everyone, much appreciated, looks like I will have to get busy making up some leads.
Hope you have a great trip Cowly, very jealous.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

We'll be in France the same time as you, will keep an eye out for an MH with MHF sticker.

Texas


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Likewise Texas, we are really looking forward to it, have just planned the route and stopovers to Portsmouth


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

We don't have an MHF sticker, our VW T25 is classed as a motor caravan.

I have'nt got the nerve to display an MHF sticker.

But we will be easy to spot, with a red and cream livery and darkened windows, it looks like an itzy bitzy bus.

Texas


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

> We don't have an MHF sticker, our VW T25 is classed as a motor caravan. I have'nt got the nerve to display an MHF sticker.


You've lost me there!

Dave


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

What I meant is, our van is about 4mtrs long and hardly qualifies as a Motorhome...it's just one step ahead of being in a tent...although the roof does raise exposing a canvas side!

Texas

PS You have to be on VERY friendly terms with each other, at all times.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Texas,

Of course your van is a motorhome. Funnily enough, I've just noticed on the home page that it says "We also need short motorhome reviews ....."!



Display that sticker with pride!

Dave


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

Same size as ours ,but it is a T4 and we have a sticker go on you know you want one.


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

DA Burleigh wrote;

*"We also need short motorhome reviews"*

I think it means short in words not in Vehicle length!

Thanks for the bolstering kind words DAB and Chris.

Texas


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No pressure texas,

but i've only got 5 stickers left.

Get in quick, not sure how long before the next batch arrives and you ain't nobody without a MHF sticker (or two) :wink: 

pj


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

In that case Peejay I'd better have one please.

Let me know who to send the Gregory to, thank you.

Texas


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thats the spirit texas, 

I don't deal with the payments side, Nuke sends me an email and I just forward them to members, you need to look on the left under 'members' and click on the 'buy MHF stickers' link.
I think you can only pay by paypal via this so if you need to pay in a different method contact nuke direct by PM and he'll sort it for you.

pete.

(Apologies to the oggies for the deviation of thread)


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

No probs Peejay, think i am sorted now. 
Just need to get busy making up some adapters. :roll:


----------

